# tenosynovectomy wrist



## scooter1 (Sep 8, 2011)

The surgeon did an extensor tenosynovectomy of all 6 dorsal compartments of the left 
wrist.

He is stating to use 25116.
I am thinking 25118.   I would really appreciate some feedback on this as I am really 
unsure.    And would I code for each compartment ?

Please. . . . . . .


----------



## scooter1 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have it on good authority that yes, this would be 25118

and yes, we would charge for each of the compartments.

Just wanted  to let everyone know for future reference.


----------



## armen (Sep 13, 2011)

*25118*	Synovectomy, extensor tendon sheath, wrist, single compartment;

Since this code is for single compartment I would bill it 6 units.


----------

